# Training for the Highcountry



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

One skill I enjoy most while hunting is the ability to getting exactly where I want to be on opening morning. I have 364 days during the year to prepare for it. This is a winter run up the face of Timp:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats sweet! But didn't it kind of hurt sliding down like that?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:V|:Matt you make my old bones ache.Nicely done as usual.How far did you slide?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

We slid from 11,650-8,000 yeah it hurt. Really hurt. I still have a bruised but and shoulder. Still worth it.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Years ago (60s) my brother slid down the "glacier" from the glass house towards Emerald Lake. He cracked a vertebrae and then had to hike back down to Timpanooke. It took us twice as long to get down. Doc told him he was lucky he didn't get more serious nerve damage. He still has some pain from that.

I also watched a guy ski down the glacier and didn't stop but landed in Emerald Lake. I think his testicles replaced his tonsils when he hit that ice water.

I was always amazed at how high you could get a horse up there on the high trail on the west side of the mtn. Ah, to see those big ole bucks crossing over the skyline just before dawn. Once my dad wouldn't let me shoot a big buck standing on top because he didn't want to go over the top to retrieve it. That was only my second year hunting deer.

The annual timp hike was something to behold. Just a little reminiscing here. That's something us old guys do a lot.

Glad to see you enjoying my old playground.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome ! Memories are what we live on . Keep on keeping on


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That was awesome! How long does it take you to get to the summit? My brother and I were sliding down the mountain up Hobble Creek a week ago except the snow was mostly ice, and we couldn't get our feet to dig in. Both got pretty banged up as well haha. :grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Some of the video gets me vertigo just watching it


----------

